# bug shipping permits



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Do I need a permit to ship bugs? Checking the USDA website it looks like i need a PPQ 526 permit if it feeds on plants. But springtails don't feed on plants, so I shouldn't need a permit for these, right? Also, it says that drosophila don't need a permit if they are shipped in the continental US.
USDA - APHIS - Plant Health, Plant Protection and Quarantine

Is there any other permits needed to ship bugs?
-mark


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I think that only applies to importing insects into the country. The only law that I know of about shipping insects is that your not allowed to transport a Ant queen across state lines.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there are a lot of insects which you are not allowed or permitted to transport accross state line.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah Julio is right. There are a lot of bugs you can't transport (the point is to minimize damage to crops). The website seems to say that you onyl need a permit for bugs which feed on plants or plant material, which includes many many bugs.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys are right there are tons of laws regarding the shipment of insects. The only one that I was aware of for sure was the queen ant one. I think its safe to bet that springtails don't have any regulations because they are not considered a pest insect.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey bud...r you trying to ship springtails within the u.s? right? I'm only up to date on out of country importation/exportation as of now. That being said, it gives me a headache to look at those laws and regulations i would guess only that springtails are ok to ship nationwide within the continental u.s...but of course you'll want to check to make sure as i cant say for fact it is ok. kristy


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Mark,

You may want to check with Dave/Erin(ED's), Josh(Josh's Frogs) or Mike/Rich(BJ) to see what kind of permits are necessary.

Jason


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would check on the springtails as they feed on fungi and fungi while not a plant are a valuable agricultural crop.. 

Also some states may have a permit requirement. 
Those people referred to above would probably be the best people to get an answer on the topic. 

Ed


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

There used to be a requirement for a shipper to have permission from every state they would ship to for Drosophilia shipments. The last time they checked, the restriction had been dropped for the lower 48.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

You need them for any pest species such as flour beetles, termites, bean beetles, and I would think ahpids.


----------

